# Halloween Falls on Sunday in 2010...ewww



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The Countdown Clock is at 275 days today and I just looked at the calendar and saw that Halloween falls on a Sunday this year. Yikes! That can't be good. 

This past Halloween, which fell on a Saturday, yielded lower attendance numbers in my area, so I kind of feel weekend ToTing is not a good thing for haunters who want more people to show up at their door. "When" Halloween actually fell during the week was never a concern to me until we bought a house and now have the room to decorate. I only set things up for Halloween night so am now rethinking how much stuff I really want to plan for this year's haunt.

When Halloween falls on a Sunday do cities tend to move the date of ToTing for the little ones? like maybe to a Friday? Love to hear from people who have done haunts in the past when Halloween was on a Sunday.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I think it will be on sat this year to.I can't think of anytime when it fell on sun that it wasn't moved.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Hallow Ghost of Spookie!

In our area - the city/village sets the TOT time for 6-8. That's it. 2 hours. they will still hold it on a Sunday night. At least if going by past decisions.

For us - we always host an extra hour at our haunt for the neighborhood to come back for "One Last BOO!" We serve hot dogs and cider. Neighbors bring salads and casseroles. If we have leftover desserts for our bigger adult party - we set those out. People use this as the slightly more healthy dinner food for their kids - or so I have been told. Otherwise, they would eat nothing but candy. So I know we will still do this again this year - even though TOT night falls on a Sunday. 

Personally, I will be glad for the full Halloween weekend again. We can have our house party on Saturday night (Friday last year didn't give people much time to get ready after work...) and then be ready for the TOTs SUnday night. 

I _hope_ it won't be a big issue... I hope... I hope...

Now - on to the more important thing you sated: ONLY 275 DAYS UNTIL HALLOWEEN!!  Seriously - has 1/3 of the year gone by already!?!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

I too like having Saturday evening available for friends from all across the city to visit. It then enables everyone the chance to go TOT'ing with their respective neighbourhood friends.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

One concern I have is when will Spirit and Halloween USA go 50% off. Here in Utah, you can count on ToTing moving to Saturday...so do the sales start Sunday or Monday.

My bigger concern with having Halloween on Saturday is what time is the Huskers's kickoff. Last Halloween we lucked out with a 10:00AM start here.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Mine will start about October 1st anyway.


----------



## Biggie (Jul 29, 2009)

I am setting up on the 1st, but am staying up all night the night before Halloween to take care of mischief night kids. I am a little afraid of someone trying to take out my statues, so I will be waiting for them.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Here in Florida TOT is always on October 31st no matter what day of the week it falls on.*


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

In Canada, same as Spookilicious mentionned, Halloween is always celebrated in 31st, no matter what day of the week. I am planning to do the full Haunting Friday night to Sunday Night I hope. Take then Monday off to hit the stores!!!


----------



## operatingnurse (Aug 22, 2009)

We're Oct 31st - period in Redding. The adult parties will happen on Saturday, though.


----------



## Not-so-sunny-lane (Jan 31, 2009)

The last two times Halloween fell on Sunday, we got TOT's both days. So we'll prepare for both Saturday and Sunday. Double the fun!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

here since tot is on a weekend, it will stay on sun. night. we also give 2 hrs. for tot.


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

This year I going to try Fri, Sat and Sun and see what happens. It sure is a lot of work to just run 1 night.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Im trying a friday-sunday night run as well because we are doing a canned food drive.

Anyway, In colorado toting has always been on Halloween night. usally kids are out from 5:00-9:00. Teen's tot later.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Always on the 31st here. The only thing I don't like is the prospect of early tots. I found last year that even though it was on Saturday, they started coming no earlier than 4:30 and most much later- towards 7 and after dark. The same will probably be the case this year. But it's the prospect of early visitors that makes my early afternoon more stressful. I prefer 'em in school, not getting out until a certain time. I know just where my schedule stands with that. Personally, I prefer week days. And as my haunted display has grown substantially this year and subsequent years now, I'll be taking at least two days off and enjoying the ride. I don't care which day it falls on, in the end. As long as I give the kids what they look forward to is all that matters to me!

Dan

Dan


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

It's been a long time since our town has moved TOT off of a Sunday, but it has happened. I like having the whole weekend to celebrate, too. I agree that a Saturday adult party seems to go over better because people have more time to prepare during the day. And the only drawback I see in having the adult party on Halloween night is that I can't really concentrate on the TOTers like I'd like to.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> Hallow Ghost of Spookie!
> 
> In our area - the city/village sets the TOT time for 6-8. That's it. 2 hours. they will still hold it on a Sunday night. At least if going by past decisions.
> 
> ...


Howdy Boo, I beg to differ guy's and gal's.....I read in our Ohio paper last year that Halloween 2010 will be moved to Sat. night because of it falling on Sunday. They also move Friday Hweens to Thrus. night. So Boo don't send out those Sat. night party invites just yet unless you want to do it all in one night......ha ! We held about the same #'s last year even tho many of our regulars went to party's and never came by that night. We even went to a big adult party up the street that took some of our regular adults away. That party was not very good and not even close to being on the same level as your party was HBOO.We try extra hrs and extra days here it just doesn't work.....they all come one night only 6-8 only.......too many little ones need to get to bed and no teens show up really......they go to party's.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

PS,...with all this HWeen talk I went and got the movie Trick R Treat.......had to wait a month on my libary waiting list to get it and now I'm gonna finally watch it tonight....can't wait....heard it was good. Had to post this to make my 800th post......lol !


----------



## MassMax (Jul 20, 2009)

Actually, many towns in New Hampshire (like Manchester) always hold trick or treating on Sundays, usually the Sunday before Halloween. So while last year it was done on October 25, this year the kids can actually TOT on Halloween day. The bottom line is the rules seem to vary state to state, town to town, so if you're uncertain, you may want to call your town hall.

Like most of the responders to this thread, I view Halloween on a Sunday as a positive thing. I plan to hold an open house for friends to view my pirate-themed garage haunt on Saturday evening, and possibly have some open hours on Friday as well. Getting multiple night "shows" out of all the effort that we put into setting up displays is much better than scrambling for one night only.

Think positive!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm hoping for mass confusion this year, where we get TOT's on BOTH NIGHTS! We'll be ready for 'em!


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

I also vote for mass confusion. Lets just have a week of Halloween.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

bozz said:


> Howdy Boo, I beg to differ guy's and gal's.....I read in our Ohio paper last year that Halloween 2010 will be moved to Sat. night because of it falling on Sunday. They also move Friday Hweens to Thrus. night. So Boo don't send out those Sat. night party invites just yet unless you want to do it all in one night......ha ! We held about the same #'s last year even tho many of our regulars went to party's and never came by that night. We even went to a big adult party up the street that took some of our regular adults away. That party was not very good and not even close to being on the same level as your party was HBOO.We try extra hrs and extra days here it just doesn't work.....they all come one night only 6-8 only.......too many little ones need to get to bed and no teens show up really......they go to party's.



HALLOW BOOOOZZZZ!!!! SO you are keeping up on the TOT night for us?! I had no idea it would be moved - Yikes!! Thank goodness SOME _BODY_ is paying attention to something other than football this time of year! (oooh - uh - Go Saints...  ) Either way - Bozz's Backyard Bogg will be spooky no matter WHAT night it's on! Can't wait to hear about your 2010 plans Bozz!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks HB, yeah go Saints too !!! Well the biggest improvements for this year I can't tell ya because remember you are my # 1 dry-run test rehearsal victim....lol.This I will tell ya.....we are gonna more technical and mechanical (more startle scares) with some nice new special effects (spinning vortex light show in the fog). Oh as discovered last year by accident we do have power failures on the trail so it goes pitch black at times with the actors lurking nearby...... We'll make that more intentional this year with my remote kill switch in my pocket.... I'm already adding more stuff to the Gar shack....some fake trees, a few more lights were just added this week.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

bozz said:


> Thanks HB, yeah go Saints too !!! Well the biggest improvements for this year I can't tell ya because remember you are my # 1 dry-run test rehearsal victim....lol.This I will tell ya.....we are gonna more technical and mechanical (more startle scares) with some nice new special effects (spinning vortex light show in the fog). Oh as discovered last year by accident we do have power failures on the trail so it goes pitch black at times with the actors lurking nearby...... We'll make that more intentional this year with my remote kill switch in my pocket.... I'm already adding more stuff to the Gar shack....some fake trees, a few more lights were just added this week.



 As the song goes, "Goodness! Gracious! Great Bozz 'A Fire!! 
Sounds like you are already blazing with ideas Bozz!! Nothing like all the great stuff on HF to fan the flames, ya know?! ... (is it getting hot in here? lol 
 

 So with TOT night falling as it does - we might have our party on the previous weekend. I never recalled that Ohio moves it from a Sunday. Sheesh - my gray matter is still in the beaker. . .


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bozz, your vortex light show sounds intriging. i was in a vortex tunnel one time and loved it


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

halloween not on the 31st of october! its just not right!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, by me it sometimes varies town to town, with a lot of them holding TOTing on Saturday instead of Sunday.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> As the song goes, "Goodness! Gracious! Great Bozz 'A Fire!!
> Sounds like you are already blazing with ideas Bozz!! Nothing like all the great stuff on HF to the flames, ya know?! ... (is it getting hot in here? lol
> 
> 
> So with TOT night falling as it does - we might have our party on the previous weekend. I never recalled that Ohio moves it from a Sunday. Sheesh - my gray matter is still in the beaker. . .


Clever song connection BOO.....your too funny. Yeah I saw that article in my paper last year and thought....uuummm....Sat. night again this year......cool, I guess. Yeah HRS, the vortex light show will look very cool in the fog.....its a projector I can adjust even if the fog rises and can project it up and in the sky......pretty cool, but it would be better if it hung low and folks could walk through it on the trail.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

bozz;809191 better if it hung low and folks could walk through it on the trail.[/QUOTE said:


> Oh, yeah! Especially if you can get pairs of glowing eyeballs in the fog. Now THAT would be memorable!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Who cares what day of the week Halloween falls on, as long as there is Halloween!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

*halloween falls on sun.*



halloweenbarb said:


> halloween not on the 31st of october! its just not right!!


it's no different than some christmas celebrations are on the eve, some celebrations the week before, some the week after. you don't always have the parade or pageant on the night of christmas.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I haven't lived long enough here yet to know, my city website doesn't have this listed on its October calendar yet and I'm embarrassed to ask any of my friends who live in the area (because I WILL get the odd look and "Why do you ask now...in February?" thing)...But I do know that for the past five years my city has had "town TOTing" on the Friday before and then neighborhood TOTing on Halloween itself. I'm wondering why it is that some towns might not have TOTing on a Sunday? It's a school night but so are Monday-Thursday...just wondering.


----------



## devils chariot (Nov 6, 2008)

We are going to take advantage of the Sunday night Halloween to open out walk through haunt on Saturday night too. Since we spend so much time building it, its a better chance to share our work over two nights instead of just one.

Sorry to everyone who lives where douchebags set the time and days you can TOT. That's un-american.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Our ToT night is usually set by the city so which night Halloween actually falls on is just a night for us to sit at home carve more pumpkins and eat candy or go to people's parties.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Here in Florida TOT is always on October 31st no matter what day of the week it falls on.*


Around here the ToT's don't even follow the "times" so I keep the lights up until 11!


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Shockwave199 said:


> Always on the 31st here. The only thing I don't like is the prospect of early tots. I found last year that even though it was on Saturday, they started coming no earlier than 4:30 and most much later- towards 7 and after dark. The same will probably be the case this year. But it's the prospect of early visitors that makes my early afternoon more stressful. I prefer 'em in school, not getting out until a certain time. I know just where my schedule stands with that. Personally, I prefer week days. And as my haunted display has grown substantially this year and subsequent years now, I'll be taking at least two days off and enjoying the ride. I don't care which day it falls on, in the end. As long as I give the kids what they look forward to is all that matters to me!
> 
> Dan
> 
> Dan


I agree with you it is allot better when it is during the week you know the kids are in school and when they are getting out. I am new to the area not sure how they do it around her I am hoping everyone will tot on the 31st it will make it less confusing. But just to play it safe I will also have everything running on Saturday if nothing else it will be a test run.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> Who cares what day of the week Halloween falls on, as long as there is Halloween!


Here Here Appleseed thats what matters.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> I haven't lived long enough here yet to know, my city website doesn't have this listed on its October calendar yet and I'm embarrassed to ask any of my friends who live in the area (because I WILL get the odd look and "Why do you ask now...in February?" thing)...But I do know that for the past five years my city has had "town TOTing" on the Friday before and then neighborhood TOTing on Halloween itself. I'm wondering why it is that some towns might not have TOTing on a Sunday? It's a school night but so are Monday-Thursday...just wondering.


That's funny I get those looks too when I talk about Halloween any other time besides the month of October. But I wont let it bother me, I work in a small Insurance office just me one co-worker (who really doesn't care for Halloween) and the agent. The other day I was looking at this site (I have a lot of free time pretty much can do what I want as long as I occupy my chair) and my co-worker noticed it she says "Halloween already you really need to get a life" I replied "I do have a life just because its not one you would chose, please don't hurt my feelings." Thats why I am thankful Larry created this site for people like us, so we wont feel alone, that we have a venue to share our creativity in the world of haunting. Anyways now that I am done venting, I am not sure how it works around here new to the area moved from California San Fernando Valley area May 2007 I have my first house and loving it . Guess I will have to wait and see how it turns out.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

devils chariot said:


> We are going to take advantage of the Sunday night Halloween to open out walk through haunt on Saturday night too. Since we spend so much time building it, its a better chance to share our work over two nights instead of just one.
> 
> Sorry to everyone who lives where douchebags set the time and days you can TOT. That's un-american.


I agree thats a great idea I plan on doing the same thing great minds think alike.


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Yubney said:


> Mine will start about October 1st anyway.


Absolutely!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I couldn't be happier about the increased lead time. My neighborhood is composed of people who pretty much keep to themselves, except when my props start coming out to play. Then almost everyone lends a hand, grabbing extension cords, carrying mannequins, cracking jokes, you name it. Both the amount of time spent and the importance of the two-hour window the ToTs visit is secondary to the set-up. Set-up takes on the air of a small block party where it's come as you are and join in if you want to. 

Normally quite a few people are excluded from the early stages by virtue of having day jobs. Now I'll not only get them during the day on Halloween proper, as I did last year, I get them the day before too. Good thing, too, because the display is going to require an insane amount of manpower if it's to go off as I plan.


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

Yea my town doesn't care as well. Halloween is on Halloween. This year, my neighbor and I are going to advertise our street in the paper. Try to spread the word of mouth. There is an INSANE christmas house in this town. They have to block the street, so many people come. So I figure, Halloween deserves just as much attention. Sunday though, does kind of suck. That means early to bed because of school. I think the next day after Halloween should be a holiday. That way people can stay out later, no work, no school. Sundays are usually terrible as I said because of school and work, people are not out so late. Perhaps we will advertise FRIDAY NIGHT/SAT NIGHT/SUN NIGHT for our houses. We are also going to try to rall the town to get more involvement. There is a middle school here that does not allow Halloween in the school and its a public school. I miss the days of holidays in the classroom when I was a kid and early teen.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

BlueFrog- that sounds like a lovely example of how Halloween isn't an evil holiday like many people try to paint it as. Halloween brings your neighborhood closer together!! 

Adam- the school situations are very sad! My younger brother, just now in his final year of high school has not had Halloween parties since elementary school. They have "harvest" parties instead.


----------



## Not-so-sunny-lane (Jan 31, 2009)

You know what sucks? Not only is Halloween on a Sunday but the time change doesn't happen until November 7th.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

Not-so-sunny-lane said:


> You know what sucks? Not only is Halloween on a Sunday but the time change doesn't happen until November 7th.


I know what you mean, I don't know why they decided to extend DST a week early in the spring and a week later in the fall. We all need to start a petition or something, I mean really they have a lot of nerve.


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

BlueFrog said:


> I couldn't be happier about the increased lead time. My neighborhood is composed of people who pretty much keep to themselves, except when my props start coming out to play. Then almost everyone lends a hand, grabbing extension cords, carrying mannequins, cracking jokes, you name it. Both the amount of time spent and the importance of the two-hour window the ToTs visit is secondary to the set-up. Set-up takes on the air of a small block party where it's come as you are and join in if you want to.
> 
> Normally quite a few people are excluded from the early stages by virtue of having day jobs. Now I'll not only get them during the day on Halloween proper, as I did last year, I get them the day before too. Good thing, too, because the display is going to require an insane amount of manpower if it's to go off as I plan.


Hey BlueFrog, You are lucky to have so much participation setting up your yard. Just wondering do you only have decorations out for one day? I can't help myself it takes me all month to setup because I am pretty particular, everything has to just right also I work two jobs (60 hours a week) so my time is limited. 
You also mentioned mannequins where can I find some do you have any leads?


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

Our neighborhood association attempted to set hours for TOT in 2009. I pointed out that unless they sent flyers to every house in the neighborhood, they weren't going to reach the majority of households using the email list. Plus we get a lot of kids from outside the neighborhood thanks to my display. Individuals are certainly free to start and stop giving out candy whenever they choose, but you can't regulate the kids unless you live in an middle class suburban neighborhood with helicopter parents. Half of my TOTs are latchkey kids - if there are parents with them, the very young parents are likely to be holding out TOT bags for themselves.
I'm sure there will be an attempt to move Halloween this year - our more conservative area churches always raise a fuss when it lands on a Sunday. I'd bet money that kids would come both nights if it gets moved, probably some of the same kids both nights. They'll be welcome to come tour the display Saturday, but I only give out candy on Halloween.


----------



## Mr._Skellington (Jan 10, 2010)

Like others have said, here in Utah you can always count on trick-or-treating to be on a saturday if Halloween falls on a sunday.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Never had a problem with it falling on a Sunday before. The neighborhood doesn't regulate hours or anything. 

I actually like when it falls on a weekday and figure Sunday sort of counts as you have to get up for work/school the next day. We get higher numbers of TOTs because of it. 

When it falls on a Friday or Saturday, there is too much competition with parties and other activities and we see much lower numbers of TOT. 

Looking forward to it this year.


----------

